

Review our team brainstorm tool: GroupZap - bdives
http://groupzap.com

======
revorad
Nice work. It might be easier to make the entire canvas draggable like google
maps instead of the separate zoom control.

While it's nice and easy to be able to start using without making an account,
it's a pain to find a whiteboard I created once I left the site. I know it's
in my inbox, but you might want to provide a login or a memorable URL once
people have got started with their email address.

~~~
bdives
Thanks, appreciate the feedback.

Did you get a chance to try it with a someone on your team? Thats when the
software really comes alive we feel.

Let me know if you'd like a free board for a year.

------
blick
The double click for edit does not work in Opera 11.10 beta on Linux. Only
Opera's context menu shows up.

Rotating and zooming is painfully slow and without any visual clue (i don't
know if my movement will rotate or change size, maybe just becouse of the
slowness?). Is there a reset size/rotation button?

~~~
bdives
Thanks for trying it blick. Do you use any other browsers and did you have the
same problem?

~~~
blick
Yes, after encountering the problem in Opera, i switched to Firefox 3.6 (don't
have 4 yet) and encountered the slowness. Next i tried Chromium 11, but my
whiteboard there is only in Viewing mode, even though i used the same e-mail
address, which worked in Opera and in Firefox.

------
stulogy
Great work! I built something similar to this but you've just really taken it
to the next level utilizing HTML5. Nice!

~~~
bdives
cool what did you build? what improvements could we make and would you use it
with your team?

